# Best size jump to start learning spins on?



## Gnar_DUDE (Feb 18, 2008)

So this year i'm transitioning to being more of a freestyle rider than a freerider. I went to a mountain the other day and just sessioned the park the whole day, I got down 5050s and back boards, and straight airs and shifties off of a 12 and 15 footer, but I couldnt get myself to try spins off of those jumps, I felt comfortable going off of them, but it seemed like alot of speed to catch an edge from underrotating. Is it better to just fuck it and go for these size jumps or look for smaller jumps somewhere else. Also is it better to start learning 3s and such on a jump with a gap before the landing, or on just a jump to flat?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

I would deff rec smaller jumps for spins, i learned my 180/360 on a lil shit 1.5-2foot jump i made in my yard, and trust me im glad i learned on that lil thing when i was learning the frontside spins :laugh:


----------



## Gnar_DUDE (Feb 18, 2008)

Kaabachi13 said:


> I would deff rec smaller jumps for spins, i learned my 180/360 on a lil shit 1.5-2foot jump i made in my yard, and trust me im glad i learned on that lil thing when i was learning the frontside spins :laugh:


alright, i have a small hill in my yard as well, i'll see if i can make a decent jump, i tried it last year but could never get enough air to get a full 3, only 180s, and then it was basically just an ollie 180


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Check out this Vid, i found it super helpful for the 3

YouTube - SnowBoard Addiction How To Backside 360 Extreme!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

I find it easier to learn spins off of small side hips. That's how I'm learning to do my 360s now. It ends up starting as more of a 180 with 90 degrees of the spin on the hip and 90 degrees after landing. Then it becomes more of a 270, with about 45 degrees on the hip and 45 after landing. Starting and finishing the spin on the ground seems to help me feel the rotation. Eventually with enough commitment and speed, you'll do the whole 3 in the air and you could attempt some small downhill kickers.


----------



## Gnar_DUDE (Feb 18, 2008)

alright, i'm going to a big mountain with a lot of different sized jumps, they have a beginners section too, but i think its just rails, i'll see if i can find something that works.


----------

